# manzanita wood :) *PLACING ORDER WITH TOM BARR* page 2.



## krazypara3165 (8 Oct 2013)

This may of been done before but I am in the process of 'negotiating' a price with a supplier for manzaniti wood. However, the prices vary so much across the uk. How much should I be looking to pay for it?

it will all be dried and I can get two types

with bark on (some of these have fantastic colours and deep reds) - However I am unsure if this would be suitable for an aquarium I know of a few people that have kept bark on with no issues...

 or sandblasted and stripped.

I will be able to get 30cm, 60cm, 90cm +130cm

what kind of prices does this wood usually go for. what have you chaps paid in the past for it? I plan on buying a load in for my 4ft and any excess will be put up on here at cost price  

If I have a good experience with this company I will have no problem placing orders on behalf of forum members but as I have no experience with this supplier I plan on doing a trial run first


----------



## Conger (8 Oct 2013)

I've just placed an order with Tom Barr for a big shipment. Very excited!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2013)

Conger said:


> I've just placed an order with Tom Barr for a big shipment. Very excited!



You should have started a thread! I want a load


----------



## tim (8 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> You should have started a thread! I want a load


Toms very reasonably priced for the wood you get ime mate and you can always store or sell on what you don't need, I got a couple of boxes last year, good wood


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> Toms very reasonably priced for the wood you get ime mate and you can always store or sell on what you don't need, I got a couple of boxes last year, good wood



How much does a typical box set you back pal ? Any pics? 

I know tom Barr has amazing wood


----------



## Conger (9 Oct 2013)

I will post pics when I get my load


----------



## Curvball (9 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> You should have started a thread! I want a load



I would have been interested too.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Oct 2013)

Evening gents, if this many people are interested would it be worthwhile me putting in an order with tom barr? I only need two select pieces but if enough people were interested i would place an order. by the sounds of it for a large box it would be around £150ish. Failing that I have a UK supplier that can provide it to me for the following prices

Natural.

30cm		£15
60cm	   £20
90cm	   £27

sandblasted.

60cm		  £40
90cm		  £50

food for thought.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Evening gents, if this many people are interested would it be worthwhile me putting in an order with tom barr? I only need two select pieces but if enough people were interested i would place an order. by the sounds of it for a large box it would be around £150ish. Failing that I have a UK supplier that can provide it to me for the following prices
> 
> Natural.
> 
> ...



I would be interested, keep me informed of the crack please


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Oct 2013)

I wood like to make my interest known 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Oct 2013)

Cheers everyone. I will try and get hold of Tom Barr this evening to sort out some rough figures and time-frames. Meanwhile I will be placing a small order with a UK based supplier that I have found to 'test the water'


----------



## Curvball (9 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> I wood like to make my interest known
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4



What that man said 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Conger (9 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Cheers everyone. I will try and get hold of Tom Barr this evening to sort out some rough figures and time-frames. Meanwhile I will be placing a small order with a UK based supplier that I have found to 'test the water'


 
Hi
As per my PM, my own current Tom Barr order is on its way, supposedly having been shipped yesterday. If you want to see what you get for your money, I'll post up pics when it gets here. Anything I don't use will be sold here on the forum.


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Oct 2013)

Have you been given a rough timeframe?


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Oct 2013)

I'd also be interested but how would it work? I mean who has 1st, 2nd and 3rd ect dibbs on the wood? 

Cheers 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Oct 2013)

Tom barr has a page with all his wood on.  Id assume you select the pieces you want and split postage import charges with other members.


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Oct 2013)

Sounds good, I only want a small selection for my new 450x450x300 tmc signature

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Alastair (9 Oct 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Sounds good, I only want a small selection for my new 450x450x300 tmc signature
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


45x45x45 duhhh


----------



## tim (9 Oct 2013)

Rough idea of a box  
I got wood! | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> 45x45x45 duhhh


That's what I said ....... lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Oct 2013)

FS:Gnarled Manzanita driftwood, batch #3 2013 - Aquarium Plants


----------



## Conger (10 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Have you been given a rough timeframe?


He said it was being shipped Tuesday - just asked for timeframes/tracking details. Will keep you updated.


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Oct 2013)

Right, just had a chat with Tom Barr and i am arranging a delivery. it works out at around £158 a box including shipping. im after three large pieces so should have some space for some more if anyone wants to go halves? failing that if anyone else wants to place a seperate order let me know and i can put it in. the link two posts above gives a good idea of what kind of wood can be expected but if your after a specific size let me know.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Oct 2013)

Tom Barr
I can vouch for when he sends wood
hoggie


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Oct 2013)

My financial situation has taken a turn for the worst over night so I am unable to even go halves but I would be willing to chip in, only after some nanoish bits

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## krazypara3165 (11 Oct 2013)

Well it will be packed so there should be some good nano pieces in there that i will put up on here when it arrives. however congers shipment will be due first so I would imagine he will put his spare pieces up too


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Oct 2013)

I can chip in for 5 or 6 foot long bits.  Not after that much at the moment.

Andy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Oct 2013)

I will be looking at purchasing some 2-3 foot branchy pieces. Maybe 3-5 Different pieces with some singular branches to accompany them.

Maybe  will just order one myself  

Must order my ADA 90-P first though!


----------



## ghostsword (12 Oct 2013)

You guys are in for a treat, the wood he sends is just superb.


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Oct 2013)

I am interested in some - I have a 600x45x45 tank - ideally 8 bits would be great.... just give me a shout, money waiting


----------



## krazypara3165 (17 Oct 2013)

Excellent, to make it a bit easier if you click on the link at the top of this page to the barr report and have a look on there for which style you would like e.g "4th picture down" and I can pass the message on to Tom or if you could post a link or pm me one to a style you like I can pass it on. Tom will be personally selecting the wood so it should be superb!

If any members are interested please send me a picture of the style you would like and I will pass it on.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (17 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> My financial situation has taken a turn for the worst over night so I am unable to even go halves but I would be willing to chip in, only after some nanoish bits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


As Ali, if there are any nano pieces remaining I'll add to the wood pot

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Oct 2013)

No problem. R.E the nano pieces I will get Tom to fill whatever gaps he can with some smaller and nano pieces, and the members that posted will get first dibs when it arrives e.g Ali and Pink...


----------



## Samuran (18 Oct 2013)

I want some wood too!! 

Ben


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Oct 2013)

Ben if you want large pieces, if you could click on the link at the top of page 2 and pick a picture of the type of style you would like and then P.M me I will pass it on. If your just after small pieces I shall add you to the list With Ali and Pink.

cheers, craig.


----------



## Samuran (18 Oct 2013)

I'd be after a couple of medium bits, 2' max + a few small bits. The only problem I can see is that I'm in cornwall and it's going to be a bugger getting anything like that posted 

Ben


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Oct 2013)

well the most that UK postage should cost is £15 that can cover upto 30kg 1.5mx1.5m and that is on a 48hr delivery insured and tracked. but that is just what I know with parcelforce. I would imagine I could get it a lot cheaper for smaller pieces. cheaper still if I shop around.


----------



## Samuran (18 Oct 2013)

That's entirely reasonable!
Ben


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Oct 2013)

I am off over the weekend so I will start a new topic with a list of names interested with rough estimate costs including delivery to your door. I will leave it up for a week before physically placing the order so other members have the opportunity to get in.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2013)

Think I will order my own box, as I doubt you'll fit 5-6 decent pieces '1-2ft'  long. Plus individual branches.


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Oct 2013)

No worries, by the sounds of it ill be asking to get a few boxes sent out anyway!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> No worries, by the sounds of it ill be asking to get a few boxes sent out anyway!



How recent is that list of wood? Are they all currently available and removed when sold?

Should probably just ask tom, but as you've spoken to him, you should know?


----------



## krazypara3165 (19 Oct 2013)

Its pretty recent but he hasnt been updating that thread.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Think I will order my own box, as I doubt you'll fit 5-6 decent pieces '1-2ft'  long. Plus individual branches.




Best thing really.. order your own box, choose what suits your tank and sell the rest.


----------



## Samuran (22 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> I am off over the weekend so I will start a new topic with a list of names interested with rough estimate costs including delivery to your door. I will leave it up for a week before physically placing the order so other members have the opportunity to get in.


 
Let me know when the knew topic is up! Don't want to miss it


----------



## krazypara3165 (22 Oct 2013)

Placing order with Tom Barr for Manzanita wood | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Sorry for the delay. the post is up!


----------

